# MECA show Havelock, NC 6/19



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/6-19-11NC.pdf

Planning to make it to this one. This will be my first MECA show, and first SQ show ever.

Anyone else planning to come to this?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Count me in for most all events in NC, AL, GA, MS, SC, FL, VA, LA, TN, KY, East TX.

Chuck


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

stereo_luver said:


> Count me in for most all events in NC, AL, GA, MS, SC, FL, VA, LA, TN, KY, East TX.
> 
> Chuck


Nice! I'm looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

There is one on Sat 6/18 on the OBX that I will be at. Wont be able to make this one though.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Just bumping this one for people who can't make Saturday's show.

It's not looking good for me to be there


----------

